# Can you Help With a Shotgun?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My mom's SASS shotgun seems to be giving her far too much grief. She's got a Norinco... oh, I forgot the model. The one similar to the trench gun but without the heat shield or bayonet lug. Sorry, it's been a long week. 

It appears to be kicking the daylights out of her. She took it to the range this week where she realized she could only do five shots before the hammering on her shoulder got too bad. So we picked out a slip on butt pad that fit well and seemed like it would do the trick. Well, it proved to make the shotgun too long and far too hard to hold (she managed to squeeze off 60 rounds with it, though. Go mom!).

Someone there suggested having a local gunsmith cut the stock. Does anyone else have suggestions other than cutting the stock? I've suggested padded shirts under her SASS outfit but it's too hot (she's 58, so she gets her "own personal summers" without warning) and can't wear the pad outside like I have for my rifle due to SASS rules. I'm clean out of ideas. I don't want her to hurt herself, that's for sure. But cutting the stock could end up being too pricey for her (read: she won't do it and will either stop shooting the shotgun all together or keep doing so against her bad shoulder and hurt herself. And if it effects her SASS posse she'll shoot it). So if there is another option before trying to take that plunge I'd love to present it to her. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Winchester '97 was pretty well-known for beating the tar out of the shooter, at least with any load of reasonable power. The Norinco copy is the same.

Adding length in the form of padding won't help much, whether it's on the gun or under her shirt. The overly long length of pull (LOP) is preventing her from using the form she needs to absorb the recoil properly, since she has to extend her strong arm to reach the trigger.

Take the thing to a 'smith and have him whack the stock down, as was suggested, and maybe add a recoil pad (if legal in SASS). This way she will be able to use the correct form and shoot not only more comfortably, but also faster and more accurately.

A side benefit of the correct LOP will be that the gun will mount _much_ faster, which will presumably be an aid in a speed-oriented sport like SASS. The mount will also be more consistent. I am 5'8" and prefer an LOP of about 13" on most long guns, which is about 1" to 1.5" shorter than most factory dimensions. It just works better.

Don't be afraid to cut the stock; it's only a Norinco, with no collector value. She will be much happier with the result.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

If Mikes idea about the L.O.P. won't work, inquire whether a 20 ga is legal.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It is, but she won't buy another shotgun. She bought too many guns too fast and she's out of funds. She pretty much has to make due.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*SASS loads*

Oh well..... :smt022 How about lighter loads? :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, she tried that, too. She's using the lightest loads she can find. 

I'm thinking cutting the stock is the only option. Oh well.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

My FFL keeps an 870 that's been cut down for a "youth" shooter. Like Barnam says it won't hurt the value. It also shouldn't be that much to do.


----------

